# (helpf)oxconn motherboard cannot open



## monyito666 (Nov 22, 2011)

*my foxconn motherboard cannot open what are the trouble of this :facepalm:*


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Be more specific about your problem.

Post the make/model of the PC . If custom built post the specs

Motherboard-CPU-Memory-Graphics card-Power Supply brand/wattage

Was any recent changes made? Are you getting an error message?


----------

